# Old school cool bodybuilders thread.Post the pics.



## BLUE(UK)




----------



## BLUE(UK)




----------



## BLUE(UK)




----------



## BLUE(UK)




----------



## essexboy

.Rick Wayne,Casey Viator,Steve Reeves,Jim Haislop RIP Guys....................


----------



## BLUE(UK)




----------



## LeVzi

wow we are a few posts in and not one pic of Arnold ! lol










Mr Mentzer 










Tom Platz, best legs ever imo


----------



## BLUE(UK)

@LeVzi beat me to Tom Platz. :2guns:


----------



## essexboy

My favourite Mentzer pic.............


----------



## infernal0988

Chris Dickerson



Bob Paris no favorite after Zane.


----------



## infernal0988

Bill Pearl


----------



## Milky

Charles Clairemont.


----------



## essexboy

Anyone recognise this young Bodybuilder?


----------



## BLUE(UK)




----------



## BLUE(UK)

essexboy said:


> Anyone recognise this young Bodybuilder?


Scottish actor who played 007.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

What a tank.


----------



## infernal0988

Also iknow hi`s a midget size dude but Lee labrada !


----------



## Northern Lass

Im liking this thread a lot


----------



## essexboy

The Best Genes ever..............


----------



## huckfead

Jeff King

 Lance Dreher

Trained with Owen Neil and a couple others in my time.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

essexboy said:


> The Best Genes ever..............


Levi's.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

I just tried to rob a pic off our very own @John Wood Flickr account but can't get it on here. :lol:

Maybe he will post a pic of himself (old school) in here.


----------



## HDU

To be honest they looked better back then than now just my opinion


----------



## huckfead

As for female bodybuilders, I always had the hots for this one in the 80s.

 Gabriel Seivers - Stunning shape! :wub:


----------



## Robbiedbee

HDU said:


> To be honest they looked better back then than now just my opinion


Agree totally mate. It's not just the likes of Arnie either, it's a lot of guys from those days.


----------



## HDU

Robbiedbee said:


> Agree totally mate. It's not just the likes of Arnie either, it's a lot of guys from those days.


Yeah that's what I meant I saw some photos here and to be honest they look much better!!!


----------



## Queenie

Best thread ever!


----------



## Bad Alan

No Arnold love?!?



Still one of the greatest side chest shots


----------



## badly_dubbed

huckfead said:


> View attachment 141525
> Jeff King
> 
> View attachment 141528
> Lance Dreher
> 
> Trained with Owen Neil and a couple others in my time.


wtf is up with that dudes neck???? rank!


----------



## infernal0988

Bad Alan said:


> No Arnold love?!?
> 
> View attachment 141541
> 
> 
> Still one of the greatest side chest shots
> 
> View attachment 141542


Arnold is glory personified BUT i feel there is so much talk about him, that it sort of takes the glory away from the others that get overlooked you know what i mean ?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

RXQueenie said:


> Best thread ever!


Help keep it alive with some pics?


----------



## BLUE(UK)




----------



## latsius

All natural.... lol


----------



## Huntingground

BLUE(UK) said:


> What a tank.


Love Sergio here, such thick arms.


----------



## BLUE(UK)




----------



## BLUE(UK)




----------



## BLUE(UK)




----------



## Marshan

There was a small guy out around the time of Arnie. I cant for the life of me remember the name of him...had an absolutely unbelieveable vacuum but looked like death, real dark sunken eyes and a very unusual skintone to him...anyone any ideas?? Can never remember the dudes name...tiny but amazing body to him.


----------



## raptordog

mass monster from the passed.......



















Bertil Fox.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

mixerD1 said:


> There was a small guy out around the time of Arnie. I cant for the life of me remember the name of him...had an absolutely unbelieveable vacuum but looked like death, real dark sunken eyes and a very unusual skintone to him...anyone any ideas?? Can never remember the dudes name...tiny but amazing body to him.


Frank Zane?, his thread is in Gen Con.


----------



## essexboy

mixerD1 said:


> There was a small guy out around the time of Arnie. I cant for the life of me remember the name of him...had an absolutely unbelieveable vacuum but looked like death, real dark sunken eyes and a very unusual skintone to him...anyone any ideas?? Can never remember the dudes name...tiny but amazing body to him.


Danny Padilla.


----------



## BLUE(UK)




----------



## raptordog

mixerD1 said:


> There was a small guy out around the time of Arnie. I cant for the life of me remember the name of him...had an absolutely unbelieveable vacuum but looked like death, real dark sunken eyes and a very unusual skintone to him...anyone any ideas?? Can never remember the dudes name...tiny but amazing body to him.


Frank columbu


----------



## cuggster

BLUE(UK) said:


>


You beat me to Andreas Cahling! Still in phenomenal shape now as well!


----------



## Marshan

raptordog said:


> Frank columbu


No. I know of Franco...anyone whos ever heard of Arnie must surely also have heard of Franco.


----------



## Marshan

BLUE(UK) said:


>


Thank you very much Blue!!!


----------



## mal

Dave draper mate,,,paul grant another leg.


----------



## Marshan

essexboy said:


> Danny Padilla.


Cheers EB, the very man.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

cuggster said:


> You beat me to Andreas Cahling! Still in phenomenal shape now as well!


Dave Draper. 

Find a pic of Cahling and get it up.


----------



## raptordog

Mike Christian...... looking abit YMCA here, but a big guy in his day.


----------



## Marshan

A lot of these guys are nowhere near what you'd call old school. Paul Dillet? Fk sake, one of the biggest if not the biggest man ever to step on the 'O' stage.


----------



## essexboy

mixerD1 said:


> A lot of these guys are nowhere near what you'd call old school. Paul Dillet? Fk sake, one of the biggest if not the biggest man ever to step on the 'O' stage.


Yeah get rid of him.This was about the time it stated to go wrong(Mind he does at least have a waist)


----------



## essexboy

More recent Draper. Looking even better.........


----------



## Marshan

essexboy said:


> Yeah get rid of him.This was about the time it stated to go wrong(Mind he does at least have a waist)


Ya, in that shot above...there's plenty of him onstage without though dude!!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Maybe @Milky will clean up the posts?


----------



## essexboy

Chet Yorton.Young and at 70ish..............


----------



## Freeby0

Big lats, tiny waist is the way!! Love the old school bodybuilder physiques much more than nowadays... they dont call them the glory days for nothing!.. although i gotta say there are still some amazing bodybuilders out there... really dont know how anyone could pick ronnie coleman over arnie... each to there own though.


----------



## mal

View attachment 141550


Boyer coe...


----------



## vetran

Can someone put bertil fox up dont no how to do it,reckon he needs a mention,btw is he out of prison yet ?


----------



## DiggyV

Mr Symmetry Bob Paris.



To me these physiques were better as they were more about overall aesthetic and proportion, rather than the absolute quest for mass and then skewing what was acceptable and proportional around the 'newer' style of monster physique. Also they were what first got me into body building some 25+ years ago. Less blocky and as @essexboy said actually had a waist.


----------



## lambrettalad

vetran said:


> Can someone put bertil fox up dont no how to do it,reckon he needs a mention,btw is he out of prison yet ?


he has already been mentioned further back but heres another pic anyway


----------



## lambrettalad

Cory Everson, but a lot of the female bodybuilders back then were awesome looking, beautiful....


----------



## DiggyV

vetran said:


> Can someone put bertil fox up dont no how to do it,reckon he needs a mention,btw is he out of prison yet ?




I doubt he'll be out any time soon. Was originally due to be executed by hanging if I recall correctly, but was commuted to Life in prison. As it all happened late 90s - I doubt he'll be out for a while.


----------



## cuggster

Andreas Cahling! still in great physique now!


----------



## Major Eyeswater

cuggster said:


> View attachment 141557
> Andreas Cahling! still in great physique now!


Indeed


----------



## cuggster

Major Eyeswater said:


> Indeed
> 
> View attachment 141558


he's even starring in a swedish film called ''Kung Fury'' and he is playing Thor, looks good, but low budget


----------



## vetran

Dont no if shaun ray has had a mention yet but i still remember him from the muscle and fitnes and flex mags from the ninetys


----------



## Major Eyeswater

cuggster said:


> he's even starring in a swedish film called ''Kung Fury'' and he is playing Thor, looks good, but low budget


Funnily enough, I've seen pics of that old guy with a mad beard loads of times without realising who he was.


----------



## essexboy

Major Eyeswater said:


> Funnily enough, I've seen pics of that old guy with a mad beard loads of times without realising who he was.


Santas been on the juice............


----------



## Robbie789

Hercules himself


----------



## HJC1972

Still think Serge has one of the best physiques of all time. Huge, powerful, yet still looking incredibly lithe, almost sprinter-like athletic. A true thoroughbred.


----------



## hometrainer

a lot of these guys were on the training posters that i got with my first ever set of weider dumbells 30 odd years ago ,whish i still had them now


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Guess who.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Rick Wayne.:cool:


----------



## BLUE(UK)




----------



## big silver back

Ed Corney, met him at this years Olympia lovely bloke :thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

big silver back said:


> Ed Corney, met him at this years Olympia lovely bloke :thumbup1:


Good choice.


----------



## Hudson

BLUE(UK) said:


> Good choice.


I'll 2nd that.

Loving the thread btw chaps


----------



## John Wood

BLUE(UK) said:


> I just tried to rob a pic off our very own @John Wood Flickr account but can't get it on here. :lol:
> 
> Maybe he will post a pic of himself (old school) in here.


Here are some old shots from my comp days in the 70's and 80's you asked for BLUE(UK)


----------



## BLUE(UK)

John Wood said:


> Here are some old shots from my comp days in the 70's and 80's you asked for BLUE(UK)


Thanks for taking the time.

Awesome. 

Terry Phillips looks like he had cramp in his foot in one of the pics.

For those unaware, this guy has stood on stage with Boyer Coe, Terry Phillips, Johnny Fuller(one I didn't post up yet saw in a magazine) plus many many others.

Thanks again.


----------



## Hendrix

Edgar Fletcher, Beast


----------



## John Wood

BLUE(UK) said:


> Thanks for taking the time.
> 
> Awesome.


Your most welcome...


----------



## Hendrix




----------



## Hendrix

Another cracking Serge Nubret Picture, great physique.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Hendrix said:


> View attachment 141720


----------



## SickCurrent

Awesome thread...


----------



## raptordog

A couple more oldies for you.....










Larry Scott










a young Bill prearl


----------



## Hendrix

BLUE(UK) said:


> Tiny waist in this pic.:cool:


Yeah makes a nice change


----------



## Hendrix

Berry De Mey.


----------



## big silver back

I love this pic, Robbie, Boyer and Lou had some of the arms ever!!!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Awesome thread guys :thumb:


----------



## mal

strydom..

View attachment 141746


----------



## mal

View attachment 141747


View attachment 141748


----------



## Hendrix

More Danny Padilla


----------



## Hendrix

Mike Quin


----------



## essexboy

mal said:


> View attachment 141747
> 
> 
> View attachment 141748


Remember seeing Buchanon(sp) in the juniors at Enfield Town hall, in the late 1970s.He walked on and destroyed everyone.Including Terry Fisher (who used to post here) and Sulby Prince.He was 17.


----------



## mal

essexboy said:


> Remember seeing Buchanon(sp) in the juniors at Enfield Town hall, in the late 1970s.He walked on and destroyed everyone.Including Terry Fisher (who used to post here) and Sulby Prince.He was 17.


That must have been a sight mate,awsome genetics his waist looks like 26 inches

Lol....i remember seeing geff and cory everson in a seminar in the 80s in

Llanelli,he was a lump of a bloke.


----------



## essexboy

mal said:


> That must have been a sight mate,awsome genetics his waist looks like 26 inches
> 
> Lol....i remember seeing geff and cory everson in a seminar in the 80s in
> 
> Llanelli,he was a lump of a bloke.


Blimey! Yes Unfortunately he lived in the shadow of Cory! Buchanon used to train at muscleworks in Tottenham he never got the fame he should have.Those proportions were miles in front of everyone at the time(and still are)and his posing was brilliant.Just shows you what a load of sh.it competitive bodybuilding is at the top level.If you suck the right d.ick you have a chance.If your not marketable no chance.


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

It's funny, but I think Brian Buchanan is proof that your waist can actually be too small.


----------



## BLUE(UK)




----------



## BLUE(UK)




----------



## BLUE(UK)




----------



## BLUE(UK)




----------



## BLUE(UK)




----------



## infernal0988




----------



## nickynoo

Frank columbo looks like he's got a bit of gyno going on in the right nipple or is it just the angle


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Can anyone tell me the guys name, second from left on back row. I think it's Jesup Wilcoez or or something?(I can't get the spelling in Google).



infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 141881


----------



## BLUE(UK)

nickynoo said:


> Frank columbo looks like he's got a bit of gyno going on in the right nipple or is it just the angle


I noticed this but chose to ignore it since I think he's great.


----------



## infernal0988

BLUE(UK) said:


> Can anyone tell me the guys name, second from left on back row. I think it's Jesup Wilcoez or or something?(I can't get the spelling in Google).


Yeah its Jessup wilcowitz unsure how you spell it lol also known as the greek statue.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah its Jessup wilcowitz unsure how you spell it lol also known as the greek statue.


Nope, still no results.


----------



## jo3y

Everyone missed mr big aka victor richards leg! Guy was big from day!


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

BLUE(UK) said:


> Nope, still no results.


Jusup Wilkosz


----------



## infernal0988




----------



## BLUE(UK)

Jesus H. Christ said:


> Jusup Wilkosz


I was actually going to post a pic and see if anyone knew who he was but as I say, I couldn't get the spelling right. :lol:

Cheers.


----------



## nickynoo

I know mate I didn't want to say enytings but even the greats suffer in this great sport were all human..**** u love bodybuilding it's a fantastic sport let's hope it goes from strength to strength does anybody know wen strongman start 2014


----------



## mal

View attachment 141889


----------



## Cactus87

This is a great thread, especially as i`m not into body building, would be nice if half the pics had names though


----------



## big silver back

Me with Ed Corney at the Olympia, such a cool guy!!


----------



## cas

nickynoo said:


> Frank columbo looks like he's got a bit of gyno going on in the right nipple or is it just the angle


That's from too much test and no ai. He should have stuck to the compounds that built his physique.


----------



## Marshan

HJC1972 said:


> Still think Serge has one of the best physiques of all time. Huge, powerful, yet still looking incredibly lithe, almost sprinter-like athletic. A true thoroughbred.


Love Serges physique....criminally underrated body. Trying his high volume training for a while to shake things up a bit....DOMS for days, all day everyday.

Don't know how he did it.


----------



## Milky

big silver back said:


> Me with Ed Corney at the Olympia, such a cool guy!!
> 
> View attachment 144251


Renowned for his posing routines....


----------



## BLUE(UK)

big silver back said:


> Me with Ed Corney at the Olympia, such a cool guy!!
> 
> View attachment 144251


Are your forearms normal sized and big upper arms or just simply massive uppers and big forearms?


----------



## big silver back

BLUE(UK) said:


> Are your forearms normal sized and big upper arms or just simply massive uppers and big forearms?


I think it just must be a good pic!! :tongue:


----------



## big silver back

I got a pic of me and big rami somewhere, he puts things into perspective my arms look like twigs!!! :crying:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

big silver back said:


> I got a pic of me and big rami somewhere, he puts things into perspective my arms look like twigs!!! :crying:


I can understand why you've hidden it but c'mon, lets see it.


----------



## big silver back

BLUE(UK) said:


> I can understand why you've hidden it but c'mon, lets see it.


Ok then no shame looking small standing next to the biggest pro out there i suppose!!


----------



## andyhuggins

big silver back said:


> Ok then no shame looking small standing next to the biggest pro out there i suppose!!
> 
> View attachment 144583


You do not look small at all.


----------



## GolfDelta

big silver back said:


> Ok then no shame looking small standing next to the biggest pro out there i suppose!!
> 
> View attachment 144583


No-one would say you looked small beside him mate!


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

big silver back said:


> Ok then no shame looking small standing next to the biggest pro out there i suppose!!
> 
> View attachment 144583


That's either a humble brag, or you have a severe case of body dysmorphia.


----------



## big silver back

Cheers guys must be another good pic!! :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

Jesus H. Christ said:


> That's either a humble brag, or you have a severe case of body dysmorphia.


Not a brag mate honestly, i think because i compete myself i appreciate the size of him with that kind of condition a bit more maybe!!


----------



## cas

big silver back said:


> Not a brag mate honestly, i think because i compete myself i appreciate the size of him with that kind of condition a bit more maybe!!


Dude your a facking monster!


----------



## lumix

Frank Zane

Not the biggest but this has always been my favourite bb pick. If I could morph into any physique it would be this - wouldn't mind a few strands of his hair also.....


----------



## BLUE(UK)

big silver back said:


> Cheers guys must be another good pic!! :thumb:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dave 0511

big silver back said:


> Ok then no shame looking small standing next to the biggest pro out there i suppose!!
> 
> View attachment 144583


love the obligatory thumbs up gun shot bro pose

anyone noticed bodypower is at critical mass with these poses lol


----------

